# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Dikke mensen onder het mes - Artikel

## Leontien

Steeds meer dikke Amerikanen laten de chirurg iets doen aan hun overgewicht. Het aantal operaties is in de periode van 1998 tot 2002 vervijfvoudigd. 

Het aantal Amerikanen dat aan extreme vetzucht lijdt, is verviervoudigd in de periode van 1986 tot 2002.

Bron:http://www.nu.nl/news/611365/83/Dikk...r_het_mes.html

----------

